# Newbie



## Gemma (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey,

I am currently looking to buy a MK1 TT Sport, Hoping to find a Red/Black one.

Any tips or advise would be useful......

Gemma


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome....

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=150997

I would guide you to look at the search function, and see above as I had done the same not so long ago... do a check on the car if you are not sure.. remember Red cars lose their colour after time... Black is super nice...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome the sport is a great choice when I was looking to buy one there were loads of red ones in Auto Trader pity I was after avus 
When you get your sport dont forget tojoin the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Gemma!

I'm new here and looking for a TT too. Hope you get one you like! 8)


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Wecome,Dont settle for the first you see also look on here this forum holds the keys to the best ones.
Good luck see you soon on here.
Rich


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gemma, IMO Red/Black best colour for TT sport. I have only owned RED cars for the last 35 years & they haven't faded, so don't let that put you off the best colour.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gemma, This is what XTRs Red/Black sport looks like. Click on link..A beauty.
Sorry to other Red/Black sport owners, but only one I could find at present.
Hoggy.  
http://www.xtr.me.uk/albums/AudiTTQS/P1000480.sized.jpg


----------



## Gemma (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!

Think i have maybe found what im looking for so going to plan i should have a road trip next weekend


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gemma said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> Think i have maybe found what im looking for so going to plan i should have a road trip next weekend


Hope it goes well whats the spec miles etc


----------



## Gemma (Nov 3, 2009)

Well the sell of my car has now fell through, someone left a deposit then called the next day and said there had been unforseen curcumstances and he was no longer able to purchase my car


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

hope you kept the deposit!


----------

